# Does Bikes Direct have brick and mortar stores??



## Kennedy (May 17, 2006)

This past weekend, we saw a store called "Bikes Direct", and it carried Motobecane, Mericer and the other brands on the website. I was wondering if this was afiliated or not.


----------



## bikesdirect (Sep 9, 2006)

*Yes and No*



Kennedy said:


> This past weekend, we saw a store called "Bikes Direct", and it carried Motobecane, Mericer and the other brands on the website. I was wondering if this was afiliated or not.



The store you saw might be in Arizona or Florida - I do not know

The Arizona stores are a AZ Corp that licenses BD name from bikesdirect and buys from BD

The Florida store - same arrangement - but different corporation in Florida

These corporations have different stockholders; mainly made up of long term employees of mine {20 years or more with me in the bike business. I am lucky to have several employees that have stuck around over 20 years - and a bunch at over 10 years}

prices in the stores and on the BD site are normally close - but not always the same
stores of course - sell bikes fully built and adjusted plus give free service on those bikes


thanks for stopping by the shop
mike


----------



## Kennedy (May 17, 2006)

It was in FL. I'm going to stop in (it was closed when we passed it) when I go back for the holidays. I am thinking about one of your bikes as a second bike to leave at my parents in FL. It will be good to be able to touch and ride the bike.


----------



## bikesdirect (Sep 9, 2006)

*Nice in Florida*



Kennedy said:


> It was in FL. I'm going to stop in (it was closed when we passed it) when I go back for the holidays. I am thinking about one of your bikes as a second bike to leave at my parents in FL. It will be good to be able to touch and ride the bike.


Kennedy

Hey - it is always nice to have a bike here in Florida
fun place to ride

thanks
mike


----------



## Kennedy (May 17, 2006)

So, I got a chance to make a quick visit to the BD brick and mortar store in Florida. The kid working told me they had been virtually cleaned out over Christmas, and they looked like they were furiously building bikes in the back. 

Didn't get a chance to ride any of the bikes, but I pulled a couple down to look at them. I saw nothing about them that would give me pause if I was looking to buy. If I don't upgrade my main bike and move the Felt to Florida, I'd think about getting a BD bike to tool around down there.


----------



## 2wheelie (Apr 8, 2007)

Where in Florida is this BD store? I live in Ft Lauderdale and would love to check it out.


----------



## 1azbikeman (May 25, 2007)

*Bikes Direct store*

Hello there are a few Bikes Direct stores in the U.S.
Two are in Arizona.
One in Florida
Different companys but stock the same bikes.


----------



## Moto Rider (Apr 20, 2007)

1azbikeman said:


> Hello there are a few Bikes Direct stores in the U.S.
> Two are in Arizona.
> One in Florida
> Different companys but stock the same bikes.


Do you have the address and other information to these stores?

Fred.


----------

